# An awesome day for running trains



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Great fall day.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Ron, those are some good looking locomotives. I like the background. Looks like God's country.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW Ronny, 
Man you need to get you lots of those Garden Metal Models catwalks. Will really finish off the scence.. 
Very nice.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Ron, you HAVE to leave them nice and clean. I see them go by here all the time and they are kept clean!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Ron, 
Those are great photos! - and a great looking railroad.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ron, tell Holly great pics!!! So I see you had to take the new ones out for a spin, please listen to Jerry, they look better cleaned up! Just incredible background.

Tom H


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Ron. It's a pleasure to see how great they look...


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I gotta say, Ron, your railroad looks almost as real as Marty's!! Beautiful pictures and obviously a BEAUTIFUL day!!!!

Ed


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Fantastic Photos!!! I'm with Jerry I see them too and they are left Clean! I'm galad you bought them they look great on you layout!!!!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Treeman on 10 Oct 2009 07:44 PM 
Ron, those are some good looking locomotives. I like the background. Looks like God's country. 

Yea, It's God's country. It'w where he left his shoes. And he didn't use oder eaters. Man what a smell









But that does not take away from the beautufull layou out Ron had created. Those are some great pcitures.
Nice clear fall day. 

Inspires me to go work on my RR.

PS Ron do you have a track play posted some where? 

PSS Hi Holly


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, pictures and engines look great. Sun also looks good not had much of that the last week. 

One of Holly's cookies sure would taste good about now with my cup of coffee.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the layout as of right now. Am having cookie and coffee as I write this. Ha


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Will you have a place to store or stage trains? I take it that it is fairly safe around those parts.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a shed a few feet from the tracks for storage.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is ther ever going to be a Ron's Thingy? Marty in the Fall and Ron in the spirng?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ thats a good idea... just depends on the "conventions" early spring I could make it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice pics of an awesome layout! Where's it at?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

It is in northeastern Nevada


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 10 Oct 2009 07:40 PM 
Great fall day.

































This is the only layout I have seen on this site that effectively makes use of REAL mountains in the background. 

The mountain background dramtically adds to the overall _realistic_ effect. Aside from that, it is a very impressive layout. You definitely found "an awesome day for running trains. " 

I too ran into the same kind of day today--very unusual for this late in the year.


----------

